#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] Mac OSX 10.6 的雪豹桌布

## 喵咪貓

蘋果電腦的麥金塔系統每個版本都有一個對應的貓科動物名字

像我之前用的10.4版的系統叫Tiger (老虎)

現在用的10.5系統叫Leopard (美州豹)

目前最新的系統10.6則是命名為Snow Leopard (雪豹)

且安裝光碟的盒子上也印上了雪豹的照片


系統中

內建的小程式有個拼圖

每代系統更新後

拼圖的圖案就會用系統的代表動物來當拼圖的底圖

可惜拼圖都只有固定一張圖片，不能更換


跟以往內建的虎紋、豹紋的桌布不同

這次10.6系統中內建了四張雪豹的照片

攝影師忘了是誰沒記起來(噗嗤)


好的，廢話不多說

先貼這四張雪豹的桌布上來分享

(By the way, Google 搜尋也可以搜尋到很多這系列的桌布)

----------


## 那岐

電腦有很多主題可以選擇自己喜歡的風格，可惜微軟一直都是比較常使用風景圖...

如了第一張看起來比較普通之外，其他三張都是蠻特別的攝影作品呢ˇ
其中最喜歡的是第二張，也許是因為背景是我喜歡的類型吧

感謝*喵咪貓*的分享 :P

----------


## J.C.

啊啊~ 超喜歡雪豹的說~
感謝喵咪喵啊 每張檔案都好大 真是不錯的資源
我也蠻喜歡第二張 還有第三張的顏色也不錯
雪豹毛茸茸的大尾巴真是一大魅力啊~

----------


## 飛狼薩克

嗚嗚~哇哇~
雪豹耶~
就如J.C.大講的一樣
尾巴真的好有魅力呀~
本狼很愛雪豹呢~
神秘又美麗

感謝大大分享喔~

----------


## Meow

第一張就是盒裝跟光碟上的圖案，只是桌布的嘴巴有血漬，產品上的沒有。

要我說最喜歡的，還是第一張，因為只有第一張才能體現出貓科動物的神態。

----------


## 奇奇

哇嗚,好久沒看貓版一來就有好圖啊!
謝謝分享喔!

我喜歡感覺很華麗的配色!
豹族的黃色跟黑色是天生的美啊...

不過我覺得背景應該是合成的就是了

----------


## wingwolf

照片特別地漂亮呢
圖既大又高質量
把雪豹的神秘、美麗、高貴表現得淋漓盡致  :Mr. Green:  

我也最喜歡第二張
背景看起來特別的神秘

感謝喵咪貓的分享  :Very Happy:

----------

